# Thoughts on mobile bases? Grizzly versus Bora?



## angboy (Nov 2, 2019)

I want to put a mobile base on my Grizzly G0555 bandsaw. I know on the Grizzly site they recommend the Bear Crawl mobile base (T28000) but their tech people explained to me how since the footprint of my bandsaw is 17.5" in one direction and this stand only shrinks to 19" on either side, I'll have to install something to block that extra space. I was looking at amazon to see what they sold the Grizzly base for and came across this type:



			https://www.amazon.com/Portamate-PM-1100-Universal-Equipment-Stability/dp/B06W5JJ2QN/ref=pd_sbs_469_4/133-3677280-1521909?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06W5JJ2QN&pd_rd_r=545ea8b9-c9ee-4ab0-83e2-65ed2a36ea59&pd_rd_w=1jsOb&pd_rd_wg=Ta2vR&pf_rd_p=52b7592c-2dc9-4ac6-84d4-4bda6360045e&pf_rd_r=ZKBSJ4X3NPHZ72PT12KS&psc=1&refRID=ZKBSJ4X3NPHZ72PT12KS
		


that kind of looks to me like it'd work just as well and also be easier to affix, since I'd only have to make the one piece of plywood the same size as my bandsaw footprint and not have to make something to fill an extra gap. Has anyone used anything like to and does it work just as well? Since it's not only about $55 cheaper after shipping, and also seems like it'd require one less step, I like the sound of it.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Nov 2, 2019)

I can't answer your question specifically (Grizz vs Bora), but if you're up for some DIY, check out this link: https://fixthisbuildthat.com/diy-drill-press-stand-plans/.  This is a plan for a "Drill Press stand', but I've made a couple of them so far, one for my bandsaw and one for my sharpening station.  I'm about to cut up some sheets of plywood before the snow starts and get the wood into my workshop to make 2 or 3 more over the winter months.  They are sturdy, mobile, nice-looking, and have a lot of storage.  When I was starting my workshop I bought a couple of universal machine stands at HF and they pretty much suck - not easy to put together, not mobile, no storage, and not very stable, so I'm building these stands to replace the HF ones over time.  I also made a variant of this for my lathe (plans also at the same site linked to above), also sturdy, mobile, lots of storage.


----------



## ebill (Nov 2, 2019)

- after fretting over the exact same problem with the base on my Rikon I ordered the Bear Crawl anyhow.  My first thought was since the bars are metal/independent I could simply cut them to length and make the base the exact size required for the band saw base. Then I got to looking at it after my trial assembly and thought, that's a lot of work to get rid of what essentially amounts to an inch each side. So I decided to make the base as small as it would go and simply drop a pc of 3/4" ply in the bottom and set the saw on that. Problem solved          https://www.penturners.org/media/img_20191102_150627594-jpg.35169/

- although the saw is not mounted to the plywood nor the plywood to the Bear Crawl, I have no tipping of the saw in use or movement. And I have shoved some pretty big logs through it. But, you could mount the saw to the plywood and the plywood to the Bear Crawl base and have essentially the same solution as the Bora base you cited and a lot sturdier side rails with the Bear Crawl base.     

- ebill


----------



## angboy (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the help! I'm looking at all ideas now and both of these posts gave me some good things to think about.


----------



## WriteON (Nov 4, 2019)

I’m using the Bora. Will post later. I swear by it.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Nov 4, 2019)

WriteON said:


> I’m using the Bora. Will post later. I swear by it.


Do you have the PM-1100 or a different model? Any issues or something else that you would take into consideration if buying another base?

Following along as I've been looking at these as well.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2019)

I have used the Bora PM-1100. It's a fantastic mobile base. Of the handful of bases I've either bought or made, it's been the best one.


----------



## WriteON (Nov 4, 2019)

Buckmark13 said:


> Do you have the PM-1100 or a different model? Any issues or something else that you would take into consideration if buying another base?
> 
> Following along as I've been looking at these as well.


I have the PM1100 and the PM2500....would buy both again. The 2500 can be figured to a limited amount of sizes...(Check your project footprint). The PM1100 is as Long & Wide as the board base being used. Sorry about pics. Will figure out how to rotate


----------



## WriteON (Nov 4, 2019)

Better pictures. Hope they help


----------



## penicillin (Nov 5, 2019)

I have used the following:

Bora Portamate PM1000 - NOT RECOMMENDED:
The flip lever mechanism is made of soft metal cams that wear down. It is awkward to use - you are fearful that you might break off a lever when you raise it with your foot. It wobbles as you raise it. And it sucks. Any questions?
NOT RECOMMENDED: https://www.rockler.com/bora-pm1000...rockler.com/bora-pm1000-portamate-mobile-base

Bora Portamate PM2500:
We have it under an ordinary Craftsman compound miter saw. It is simple and works well. The rubber front peg feet do not grip well if the PM2500 is used with lightweight tools. The Craftsman miter saw in a cheap metal stand is barely heavy enough. It will move on a dusty concrete floor if I bump into it.
https://www.rockler.com/bora-portamate-pm-2500-mobile-base

Rockler All Terrain Mobile Base:
This is a rock-solid, stable, heavy duty mobile base. It is incredibly smooth and easy to use. It has two fixed wheels in the front and two swivel wheels in the back, like a shopping cart. The tool stays on the wheels, not the ground, but the wheels lock very securely.
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-all-terrain-mobile-base-holds-up-to-800-lbs

SawStop Industrial Mobile Base:
This is SawStop's premium mobile base, designed specifically their cabinet saws, and not really intended for other tools. I mention it because it is the best mobile base I have ever seen. It is incredibly smooth and all four wheels swivel, so you can rotate the saw in place. The lift is hydraulic; just a few pumps raises the heaviest saw. There is nothing like it, not even the Rockler All Terrain mobile base. Under "Cons" in pros and cons, Trent Davis wrote that the SawStop Industrial Mobile Base, "Will cause you to despise all other mobile bases you ever use." He's right.
https://www.rockler.com/sawstop-table-saw-mobile-base-w-professional-pcs-conversion-kit
https://www.trentdavis.net/wp/2019/01/18/choosing-a-sawstop-contractor-vs-professional/


----------



## WriteON (Nov 5, 2019)

Bora's.... Will speak for mine. I think they are well made. As for any mobile base and how it performs the floor has everything to do with it. Slightly uneven floors ....the cart gets different results depending on that. Grips great in one area...sluggish or dragging in another.
I have nothing to compare Bora to. These were purchased based on reviews and price.


----------

